# Win7 + Spiele = schlecht



## fsm (13. Dezember 2009)

Diesmal habe ich nicht ein Problem, sondern viele. Genaugenommen alle.... Aber ich fange einfach mal an.

  Ich habe seit Kurzem Win7 Professional 64 Bit, mit allem Drum und Dran - also aktuelle Treiber und der ganze Kram, der einem immer als erstes in Foren empfohlen wird. Ich bin kein n00B, kurz gesagt.

  Ich möchte gerne zocken - geht aber nicht. Ich muss sagen, dass ich Win7 wirklich mag, aber irgendwie läuft NICHTS mit diesem OS. Zumindest kein Spiel. Was habe ich bisher probiert, und was ist dabei herausgekommen?

GTA IV: Absturz "funktioniert nicht mehr" nach je 5-20 Minuten Gameplay.
Bioshock: Alles von Bluscreen über Grafikfehler bis hin zu  "funktioniert nicht mehr"
Crysis: Läuft erst im Kompatibilitätsmodus, dort aber mit mieser Performance und ständigen Abstürzen
Mass Effect:  Absturz "funktioniert nicht mehr" nach etwa 5 Minuten Gameplay.
  Positiv muss ich anmerken, dass Alone in the Dark und Arkham Asylum (fast) nie abstürzen, Batman schon, aber sehr selten.

  Ist Windows 7 wirklich dermaßen schlecht für Spiele geeignet? Muss ich jetzt wieder ein Jahr warten, bis man so langsam von Kompatibilität sprechen kann? Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, Win7 sei recht ausgereift. Jetzt bin ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt - menno.

  Weiß jemand zufällig über eins dieser Probleme / Spiele Bescheid? Oder welche halbwegs aktuellen Spiele spielbar sind?


  Meine Hardware: i5, 8GB RAM, 275 GTX


----------



## Peter23 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hast du irgendetwas übertaktet? 

 Ja= rückgängig machen!


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2009)

fsm schrieb:


> Ist Windows 7 wirklich dermaßen schlecht für Spiele geeignet? Muss ich jetzt wieder ein Jahr warten, bis man so langsam von Kompatibilität sprechen kann? Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, Win7 sei recht ausgereift. Jetzt bin ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt - menno.
> 
> Weiß jemand zufällig über eins dieser Probleme / Spiele Bescheid? Oder welche halbwegs aktuellen Spiele spielbar sind?


Verwundert mich jetzt doch, Windows 7 Ultimate läuft bei mir wirklich sehr gut ...

 Mass Effect, Dragon Age : Origins & Borderlands sind Spiele, die ich aktuell auf meinem PC laufen lasse und das komplett ohne Fehler und/oder Abstürze.

 Meine Hardware: i7 860, 8GB RAM & 8800GTX.

 Kein Grund zum Meckern, ganz im Gegenteil ... läuft alles perfekt und ohne Fehler. Aber gut, das tat es unter Vista bereits auch schon.


----------



## Eisenhertz (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab W7 32 und auch keine Probleme


----------



## fiumpf (13. Dezember 2009)

Windows 7U + Spiele die ich aktuell zocke (L4D, L4D2, Borderlands, ...) funktionieren tadellos, mit einer guten Performance und ohne Fehler.

 @Fehlermeldung "Funktioniert nicht mehr": Was wird genau angezeigt? Oder gibts nen Freeze?


----------



## fsm (14. Dezember 2009)

Hui... also alles der Reihe nach.




> Hast du irgendetwas übertaktet?


 nicht wirklich - muss man mit einem i5 zur Zeit nicht    GraKa ist auch auf Normaltakt.


  @Rabowke: Mass Effect läuft super? Ganz normal mit Patch 1.2 und so? Als Admin? Kompatibilitätsmodus? Ich komme nicht mal auf den ersten Planeten...




> @Fehlermeldung "Funktioniert nicht mehr": Was wird genau angezeigt? Oder gibts nen Freeze?


 Eben diese Fehlermeldung - die wirst du noch oft sehen, das ist einfach die typische Irgendwas-geht-nicht-Meldung von Windows Vista und Win7: "[Name des Programms] funktioniert nicht mehr. Es wird nach einer Lösung gesucht.". Dann sucht der kurz, findet aber nichts (surprise!) und beendet dann die Anwendung komplett.


----------



## Peter23 (14. Dezember 2009)

Diese Fehler sind nicht normal.

  Windows 7 läuft normal unglaublich stabil, spricht man mit Usern berichten die meisten, dass sie noch nie einen Bluescreen hatten oder wenn alle 6 Monate mal.


  Teste deine Hardware mit Prim95, Memtest, mach einen Virenscann und such nach mailware, da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## fiumpf (14. Dezember 2009)

fsm schrieb:


> Eben diese Fehlermeldung - die wirst du noch oft sehen


 Ich teste ja Win7U schon seit dem ersten RC. Bis jetzt kam dieser Fehler genau drei Mal, verursacht durch WinAmp.

 Was steht denn zu den Fehlern in der Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## fsm (14. Dezember 2009)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Was steht denn zu den Fehlern in der Ereignisanzeige?


 
 Nichts? Ich schau noch mal nach, aber soweit ich weiß, kommt nur dieser eine Satz und ein Fortschrittsbalken....


----------



## Rabowke (14. Dezember 2009)

fsm am 14.12.2009 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mass Effect läuft super? Ganz normal mit Patch 1.2 und so? Als Admin? Kompatibilitätsmodus? Ich komme nicht mal auf den ersten Planeten...


Ich spiel mit Patch 1.1 ... ehrlich gesagt wusste ich garnicht, dass es bereits 1.2 gibt.
Mein Account ist generell als Admin eingestellt und UAC ist auf Null. Gestartet wird ohne Kompatiblitätsmodus.

Aber das ist halt nur ein Beispiel ... mein Rechner läuft bei jedem Spiel stabil und ohne Abstürze.

Ich würde dir raten die Hinweise hier mal nachzuvollziehen, wie z.B. Prime95 mal rund zwei bis drei Stunden laufen lassen. Dazu empfehle ich noch memtest86+ Boot-CD zu laden und auch hier den Rechner ein paar Stunden prüfen zu lassen.

Über Prime95 bin ich darauf gekommen, dass was an meinem Rechner nicht stimmt ... weil nach ~30 Min ein Kern einen Fehler gemeldet hat. Danach hab ich memtest86+ laufen lassen und nach wieder ~30 Minuten hatte ich RAM Fehler. D.h. den Fehler auf ein Kit eingegrenzt, an den Händler zurück geschickt und vor ein paar Tagen neuen Speicher bekommen. Prime95 läuft ~5h am Stück ohne Fehler und bei ~66°C ( Noctua Lüfter ).

Ich kann nicht meckern ...


----------



## fsm (14. Dezember 2009)

Hm... Was ich auch komisch finde: Neustarts wirken Wunder. Beispiele? Firefox läuft plötzlich nicht mehr, stürzt sofort nach dem Starten ab. Das einzige, was hilft: Neustart. Kein neues Setup, kein neues Profil, nur ein reboot hilft. GTA IV hängt sich beim Laden auf? Neustart. Das einzige, das hilft. Es gibt noch viel mehr Beispiele, jedes Mal ist ein Neustart die Lösung.

 Nur bei Crysis und Mass Effect bringt das nichts...


----------



## Chemenu (14. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du denn inzwischen die Einträge in der Ereignisanzeige überprüft?
 Da müsste ja irgendwas protokolliert werden wenn der Fehler auftritt.

 Check doch auch mal die S.M.A.R.T. Werte der HDD.

 Was auch immer Deine Probleme verursacht, an Win 7 allein liegt es ganz sicher nicht.
 Da ist bestimmt irgendein Hardware-Teil defekt (RAM oder HDD wäre naheliegend) oder ein pöser Treiber im System.


----------



## fsm (14. Dezember 2009)

Eben bekam ich einen Bluescreen nach 2 Minuten GTA IV. Irgendwas mit Win32k.sys... kann man sich irgendwo die Logs der Bluescreens ansehen?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Dezember 2009)

fsm schrieb:


> Eben bekam ich einen Bluescreen nach 2 Minuten GTA IV. Irgendwas mit Win32k.sys... kann man sich irgendwo die Logs der Bluescreens ansehen?


   Wir habens doch mittlerweile verstanden das die Spiele, egal welche & auch Anwendungsprogramme nicht stabil laufen. 

 Es gibt sogenannte "Bluescreen Viewer", sehr hilfreich & Freeware. Einfach mal googlen und dir die Dumps, das sind die erstellten Logs von Windows, anschauen.

 Hast du mal die Tipps bezügl. Prime95 über mehrere Stunden laufen lassen und memtest nachvollzogen? :-o


----------



## fsm (14. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Bluscreen war nur ein Hinweis, dass es um Win32k.sys ging.
   Aber ich hatte auch schon andere - ich wollte nur die Symtome genauer
   definieren   

   Und den stundenlangen Test mache ich über Nacht, bin vor ner halben Stunde erst nach Hause gekommen. 




  EDIT: zu der Frage, was denn in der Fehlermeldung "funktioniert nicht mehr" steht: Es istr tatsächlich nur diese Meldung, diesmal zum Beispiel von Half-Life² (was auch nicht.... na ja, ihr wisst schon). 




 EDIT 2: Prime95 ist interessant. 3 von vier Kernen funktionieren super, einer gibt sofort nach einer Sekunde ein falsches Ergebnis. Kern kaputt? Von wegen, es ist mal Kern 2, mal Kern 4, beim letzen Lauf Kern 3. Denbnoch reicht der kaputte Kern vollkommen, um während des Tests noch in Ruhe und ruckelfrei diesen Eintrag zu schreiben....... 
 Allerdings geben nach und nach immer mehr Kerne falsche Ergebnisse - nach und nach heißt, innerhalb von 5 Minuten sind 3 Tests gestoppt. Woran liegt das? Zu wenig Strom vielleicht?
 Liegt das jetzt am Prozessor oder am Programm? Was sagt mir diese Info?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Grafik der Fehlermeldung sagt uns jetzt aber leider auch nicht mehr.^^

 Klick mal auf "Start" -> "Ausführen" und gib dann "eventvwr" ein.
 Enter drücken und unter dem Systemprotokoll nachschauen, ob sich irgendwelche Fehler finden lassen zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Du die Fehlermeldung erhalten hast, bzw. Prime95 Fehler gemeldet hat.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2009)

fsm am 14.12.2009 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT 2: Prime95 ist interessant. 3 von vier Kernen funktionieren super, einer gibt sofort nach einer Sekunde ein falsches Ergebnis. Kern kaputt? Von wegen, es ist mal Kern 2, mal Kern 4, beim letzen Lauf Kern 3. Denbnoch reicht der kaputte Kern vollkommen, um während des Tests noch in Ruhe und ruckelfrei diesen Eintrag zu schreiben.......
> Allerdings geben nach und nach immer mehr Kerne falsche Ergebnisse - nach und nach heißt, innerhalb von 5 Minuten sind 3 Tests gestoppt. Woran liegt das? Zu wenig Strom vielleicht?
> Liegt das jetzt am Prozessor oder am Programm? Was sagt mir diese Info?


Schwer zu sagen, Prime95 ist eher ein Indiz *das etwas* nicht stimmt. Also von einem defekten Kern ( bzw. kompletter CPU ) würd ich nicht ausgehen.

Hast du auch mal memtest laufen lassen? 

Wie bereits erwähnt, Prime95 lief bei mir auch nicht Rund, einer von acht Kernen ( HT ) meldete auch nach ein paar Minuten einen Fehler & brach mit einem Rundungsfehler ab.

Mit memtest86+ kannst du das ganze weiter eingrenzen in Bezug auf RAM. Lass es einfach mal durchlaufen, schadet nicht.


----------



## fsm (15. Dezember 2009)

Okay, also Prime95 stoppt nach und nach alle Kerne - im Anhang ein Screenshot.

 Den memtest mache ich auch noch, aber durch einen peinlichen Fehler (ich sag nur: Dual Channel Memory und 3x2GB) bekomme ich heute oder morgen noch einen neuen Riegel RAM - dann teste ich auch den.


 Aber bevor ich es vergesse: Danke für eure Mitarbeit! Es gibt genug Foren, in denen man alleine steht - hier nicht. Danke!


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2009)

Mach doch mal was da steht und schau Dir die Datei "stress.txt" an.  
 Kannst ja den Inhalt auch hier rein kopieren wenns nicht allzu riesig ist.


----------



## fsm (15. Dezember 2009)

Da gibt's ein kleines Problem: Es wird zwar oft auf "stress.txt" verwiesen, aber mein Ordner sieht so aus:


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2009)

Bist nicht der einzige.

 Wo ist Dein Prime95 Verzeichnis gespeichert? Ist es die aktuellste Prime Version?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2009)

Windows hat eine ziemlich nützliche Suchfunktion.  
 Ist ja nicht auszuschließen dass die Datei in Deinem Benutzer-Profil abgelegt wurde.

 Im Zweifelsfall müsste man den Speicherort auch in den Optionen der Anwendung (Prime95) ausfindig machen können.


----------



## fsm (15. Dezember 2009)

Win-SuFu (tolles Wort) findet nichts, auch nicht bei erweiterer Suche auf der ganzen Platte. Und in den Prime95-Optionen finde ich nichts, aber ich kenne das Programm auch nicht - weißt du zufällig, wo der Speicherort angezeigt wird?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Dezember 2009)

Nein, auswendig weiß ich das leider nicht. Hab das Programm aktuell auch nicht auf der Platte.
 Zu Hause könnte ich mal nachsehen, wenn es bis dahin nicht schon ein anderer getan hat.

 Eine Vermutung meinerseits:
 Wenn Du Prime auf C: "installiert" hast, musst Du das Programm sehr wahrscheinlich mit Administrator-Rechten starten, damit die Anwendung auch Dateien auf der Systempartition erstellen kann.


----------



## fsm (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Adminmodus war gut - hat aber leider nicht geholfen.... 


 EDIT: Es scheint am RAM zu liegen. Der erste Test bei Prime95, in dem kaum RAM genutzt wird, läuft seit 3 Stunden fehlerfrei.


----------



## LeonWochnik (21. Dezember 2009)

würd mal sagen liegt am 64 bit  gibt oft probleme

 einfach daten sichern und 32bit installieren meine meinung


----------



## unterseebotski (22. Dezember 2009)

LeonWochnik schrieb:


> würd mal sagen liegt am 64 bit gibt oft probleme
> 
> einfach daten sichern und 32bit installieren meine meinung


 ...sorry aber das ist Blödsinn!

  Bei mir laufen auch ältere Spiele völlig problemlos, z.B. HL² inkl. EP1 und EP2, Portal, Team Fortress...
  Doom 3, neuere sowieso: Resident Evil 5, CoD 6, L4D... um nur ein paar zu nennen und das mit Win 7 Prof. 64bit! Neuere Spiele laufen auf 64 bit oft sogar schneller als auf 32 bit - soviel dazu.

  @Topic: lies mal mit dem "Hardwaremonitor" (den gibts da, wo es auch CPU-Z gibt) die Temperatur der CPU aus, vielleicht sitzt der CPU-Kühler nicht richtig oder ist verstaubt, bzw. Ventilator kaputt... - ansonsten wurde es ja schon gesagt, mit Memtest (von einer Boot-CD) den Ram prüfen.
  Hast Du im Bios die Korrekte Spannung für Dein Ram eingestellt? Manche OC-geeigneten Rams brauchen mehr Volt als im Standard definiert. Da muss man von Hand nachbessern (z.B. bei DDR2-1066 oft 2,1V nötig statt 1,9 V).


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2009)

unterseebotski am 22.12.2009 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ...sorry aber das ist Blödsinn!
> 
> Bei mir laufen auch ältere Spiele völlig problemlos, z.B. HL² inkl. EP1 und EP2, Portal, Team Fortress...
> Doom 3, neuere sowieso: Resident Evil 5, CoD 6, L4D... um nur ein paar zu nennen und das mit Win 7 Prof. 64bit! Neuere Spiele laufen auf 64 bit oft sogar schneller als auf 32 bit - soviel dazu.


Seh ich genauso ... ich setz ein 64bit OS seit Vista ein & hatte bislang noch keine Probleme, sei es mit Anwendungssoftware oder Spiele.

Ob 64bit nun 'merklich' schneller läuft als 32bit kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es läuft angenehm schnell und das ist die Hauptsache. Auf irgendwelche Benchmarks, wo ggf. ein 32bit OS dann +2FPS mehr hat, kann ich verzichten.

Das einzige, wo man wirklich aufpassen muss, ist bestimmte Software für bestimmte Geräte. Wir haben z.B. ein Panasonic Multigerät hier in der Kanzlei, welches Scannen kann, logischerweise Kopieren & auch als Netzwerkdrucker fungiert ( so ein rieeeeeeeesen Teil  ), jedenfalls gibts dafür keine 64bit Treiber ... d.h. unser Windows 2008 Server kann mit dem Gerät nichts anfangen & ich musste auf jedem blöden Client die 32bit Treiber installieren.

Sowas sind dann aber wohl die Ausnahmefälle & nicht unbedingt für "Privatpersonen" interessant.


----------



## unterseebotski (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe einen älteren Canon-Scanner, der freundlicherweise auch keine 64bit-Treiber spendiert bekommt.
 In den USA gibts aber ein anderes Modell, das die gleiche Hardware zu haben scheint, der Treiber für dieses Teil funzt!
 Leider muss man ihn aber jedesmal, wenn man den Scanner anstöpselt von Hand nachinstallieren, da Win7 sich nicht merkt, dass ich genau diesen Treiber immer verwenden will...    Vista 64bit hat sich den Treiber immerhin noch gemerkt...
 Naja, wenigstens geht der Scanner überhaupt.


----------



## fsm (23. Dezember 2009)

Ok, hier ist mein Problem in aller Ausführlichkeit. Kann mir das jemand in verständliche Umgangssprache übersetzen?



> *******************************************************************************
> *                                                                             *
> *                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
> *                                                                             *
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2009)

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption


Sagt doch im Grunde eigentlich schon alles aus, oder nicht? 

Auch wenn du es vllt. nicht mehr hören kannst, aber hast du die einzelnen Schritte nachvollzogen? Sprich memtest86+ und/oder Stabilitätstest nachdem memtest86+ meinte, es gäbe kein Fehler?

Ich hab den Thread jetzt nur nochmal überflogen, konnte aber nirgends entdecken, dass du deinen Arbeitsspeicher bereits überprüft hast.


----------



## fsm (23. Dezember 2009)

Gut, erwischt: Ich warte immer noch auf den vierten Riegel - ich dachte, er käme längst, und wollte erst testen, wenn ich alle vier habe. Da er immer noch nicht da ist, habe ich auch das Testen aufgeschoben.... Blöd, ich weiß. Ich muss mich endlich mal dazu überreden 

 Heute Abend vielleicht, aber auf Grund eines gewissen christlichen Festes kann es noch 3, 4 Tage dauern =(   Aber danke, das du dranbleibst!


----------



## unterseebotski (23. Dezember 2009)

Besser wäre, jeden Riegel einzeln  zu testen, dann weißt du gleich, welcher defekt ist.
 Hast du im Bios die Spannung deines Ram überprüft? Ist das so eingestellt wie für die Geschwindigkeit benötigt?


----------



## fsm (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich teste den RAM mal morgen oder so, aber ich habe noch einen anderenBluescreen (der ist aber seltener) - und: Ja, ich weiß, dass es der RAM ist - das ist nur zur Info, falls sich jemand an den Details ergötzen möchte:



> *******************************************************************************
> *                                                                             *
> *                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
> *                                                                             *
> ...


----------



## fsm (30. Dezember 2009)

LÖSUNG:

 Wer hätte das gedacht: Einen RAM-Riegel ausgetauscht, alles läuft super, Prime95 immerhin schon 30 Minuten fehlerfrei (es läuft noch, aber das ist schon mal eine VErbesserung um 29 Minuten ^^), Spiele laufen gut.


 ...Nur die Performance von Crysis ist immernoch übel, und das bei der Hardware?! Egal, kann geschlossen werden.


Danke euch allen!


----------

